# West Coast German Shepherd



## mcsmom (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone dealt with this establishment? They are in SoCal & I am going to visit them on Monday. Just seeing if anyone has worked with them before & looking to get a little feedback.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not in California, so I can't help you, but can you post a link? If a person googles West Coast German Shepherds, hundreds of various links pop up.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is she in the Santa Ynez Valley?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcsmom (Nov 7, 2013)

No. She's down in Sun City, CA.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcsmom (Nov 7, 2013)

www.westcoastgermanshepherds.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

mcsmom said:


> www.westcoastgermanshepherds.com
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Antivirus software went nuts when I tried to access this site...


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

That's strange your antivirus went crazy, the site is a totally safe website, accessed all the time without issue. I wonder what made that happen.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, worked fine for me - no issues.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I think they appear great if you are looking for showlines. I have NO problem with showlines at all. They claim to be actively showing their dogs while also keeping ahold on temperament. If I were looking for a showline breeder, based on website alone, I would contact this breeder and ask further questions. I prefer the working lines of GSDs, not the showlines, so I wouldn't personally look at this breeder, but like I said...*if* I were wanting a showline, everything website-wise, checks out, and I would be having further discussions with them. 

That being said, even if I wanted a showline, I would still prefer a breeder working their dogs in more than just the show...rally, agility, herding...something. I can't tell if they do anything outside of showing, so my first question would be if they are...and if they aren't then how are they testing the temperaments. Every breeder out there claims their GSD's are perfect for families and have the proper temperament. Outside of proving correct conformation, I would be asking what they were doing to actually test that temperament in the standard. I see some of the dogs are titled in different venues, I would be asking who titled the dogs....I prefer the breeder to be doing the titling because the title itself (imo) doesn't tell you much about the dog...the real meat of the dog is seen in the training...so I would want the breeder doing most/all of the training to really know their dogs. 

Anywho....that's what I PERSONALLY would ask/do. I think this breeder is a cut above people just throwing two pretty dogs together, but I'm just saying what I would look for and the questions I would be asking. Good luck! Breeder-hunting is so much work lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DaniFani said:


> I think they appear great if you are looking for showlines. I have NO problem with showlines at all. They claim to be actively showing their dogs while also keeping ahold on temperament. If I were looking for a showline breeder, based on website alone, I would contact this breeder and ask further questions. I prefer the working lines of GSDs, not the showlines, so I wouldn't personally look at this breeder, but like I said...*if* I were wanting a showline, everything website-wise, checks out, and I would be having further discussions with them.
> 
> That being said, even if I wanted a showline, I would still prefer a breeder working their dogs in more than just the show...rally, agility, herding...something. I can't tell if they do anything outside of showing, so my first question would be if they are...and if they aren't then how are they testing the temperaments. Every breeder out there claims their GSD's are perfect for families and have the proper temperament. Outside of proving correct conformation, I would be asking what they were doing to actually test that temperament in the standard. I see some of the dogs are titled in different venues, I would be asking who titled the dogs....I prefer the breeder to be doing the titling because the title itself (imo) doesn't tell you much about the dog...the real meat of the dog is seen in the training...so I would want the breeder doing most/all of the training to really know their dogs.
> 
> Anywho....that's what I PERSONALLY would ask/do. I think this breeder is a cut above people just throwing two pretty dogs together, but I'm just saying what I would look for and the questions I would be asking. Good luck! Breeder-hunting is so much work lol.


Well, I dunno, the breeder seems to be here in the thread so can answer for herself, but it looks like their female, Malibu IPO2 is out of their dog Zamp, 5xSchH3, etc. and so forth, which may not be evidence that they title their own dogs, but it looks like it is highly probable. 

In any case, if you are showlines, your dogs can stand on their heads and spit nickels, and it won't be good enough for some of the people here.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

alexg said:


> My Antivirus software went nuts when I tried to access this site...



So did mine...


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

selzer said:


> Well, I dunno, the breeder seems to be here in the thread so can answer for herself, but it looks like their female, Malibu IPO2 is out of their dog Zamp, 5xSchH3, etc. and so forth, which may not be evidence that they title their own dogs, but it looks like it is highly probable.
> 
> In any case, if you are showlines, your dogs can stand on their heads and spit nickels, and it won't be good enough for some of the people here.


yeah, I saw the breeder was here...doesn't change the questions I would tell OP to ask....I'm so tired of people not asking the "hard" questions when a breeder is a member...who cares...my standard doesn't change, my questions don't change. Not sure why you made the comment about showlines, I said a few times this breeder looks great based on website, but there are several questions I would need to discuss before I would move forward, and I listed those. There are a few "breeders" on here that if they came on under a different name and gave their story they would be told they should cease and disist and never breed again....but because they are members they are recommended to others and not questioned or held to the same standards...ridiculous. No breeder bashing...just saying the questions and standards I hold/have as a buyer do NOT change based on some reputation or membership on a pet internet forum.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DaniFani said:


> yeah, I saw the breeder was here...doesn't change the questions I would tell OP to ask....I'm so tired of people not asking the "hard" questions when a breeder is a member...who cares...my standard doesn't change, my questions don't change. Not sure why you made the comment about showlines, I said a few times this breeder looks great based on website, but there are several questions I would need to discuss before I would move forward, and I listed those. There are a few "breeders" on here that if they came on under a different name and gave their story they would be told they should cease and disist and never breed again....but because they are members they are recommended to others and not questioned or held to the same standards...ridiculous. No breeder bashing...just saying the questions and standards I hold/have as a buyer do NOT change based on some reputation or membership on a pet internet forum.


I don't give a flying hairball whether or not the breeder in this case is a member or not. I brought it up because if they are following the thread, they can answer for themselves. 

They're breeding dogs that are titled and shown, have a five year warranty on health are checking for hips and elbows, and dm, and that is still not enough for the people who don't even care about the show line dogs. Whatever.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

DaniFani said:


> That being said, even if I wanted a showline, I would still prefer a breeder working their dogs in more than just the show...rally, agility, herding...something.


So, you think _rally _would be a better indicator than schutzhund/IPO? I followed the link provided and it looks like this breeder is competing in schutzhund/IPO, which (as you know) involves various components. To say it is "just the show" doesn't give it due justice. And done well, it surely would be a better indicator of breed worthiness than rally?

I am one of the first to point out the problems in schutzhund, and the issues that seem to follow this breed from line to line. But come on? Schutzhund/IPO overlooked for rally? What? The obedience phase is less rigorous than rally? I am not trying to be argumentative here. Or flippant. But I am having a hard time wrapping my head around that thought

It does look like the breeder in question popped in on this thread. I am sure they can defend their dogs if need be. 
Sheilah


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

sit said:


> So, you think _rally _would be a better indicator than schutzhund/IPO? I followed the link provided and it looks like this breeder is competing in schutzhund/IPO, which (as you know) involves various components. To say it is "just the show" doesn't give it due justice. And done well, it surely would be a better indicator of breed worthiness than rally?
> 
> I am one of the first to point out the problems in schutzhund, and the issues that seem to follow this breed from line to line. But come on? Schutzhund/IPO overlooked for rally? What? The obedience phase is less rigorous than rally? I am not trying to be argumentative here. Or flippant. But I am having a hard time wrapping my head around that thought
> 
> ...


I did not see a single indication that this breeder is the one working the dogs...I saw imported dogs with titles...that's why I said one of my questions would be is the breeder working their own dogs....because I think that the true ability to read who/what a dog is, is in the training process to get a title...not the title...please reread my post before you jump down my throat. If this breeder is titling their own dogs in SchH that's exactly what I look for...but a LOT of breeders don't title their own dogs...Schraderhaus is one that comes to mind. A lot of people are completely okay with that. *I* prefer and will only buy from a breeder that does the work themselves. I brought up rally as an example of a breeder doing SOMETHING with their own dogs....I could be mistaken, but it looks to me like the titles are paid for...not done by the breeder. And that's why I said I would be talking to the breeder about that and see if I was mistaken. That's...all...I...was...saying....jeesh lol Title doesn't mean as much to me (it is def a start, but I want to know about the work put into it and who did it)...I've seen lots of crummy dogs titled....


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

selzer said:


> I don't give a flying hairball whether or not the breeder in this case is a member or not. I brought it up because if they are following the thread, they can answer for themselves.
> 
> They're breeding dogs that are titled and shown, have a five year warranty on health are checking for hips and elbows, and dm, and that is still not enough for the people who don't even care about the show line dogs. Whatever.


My goodness, I said if you were looking for a showline dog, they seem like a great breeder, based on the website...I listed the questions I would ask, *beyond the website*...that's all. I said I prefer a breeder doing the work in whatever chosen venue. Yes, they are showing the dogs...just curious if they are the ones working the dogs in IPO, or if they buying the dogs already titled. They are definitely above what *most breeders are doing...and that's wonderful (can I say that any more freaking times lol). I said this is a breeder who I would pursue beyond the website...and then I listed the thing I look for above and beyond that...most pet owners would be fine with this or less...just saying imo, what I look for....My standard is pretty high, I openly admit that...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

hmmm, if anyone wants a a referral the breeder I got my dog from does work and titled their own dogs. They are in Southern California. You can PM me.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a very nice kennel, as good as any on here, Barbie shows her dogs and they participate at all the top shows in the country, and in testament to the temperament of her dogs an offspring of her Zamp just graduated as a Guide dog for the blind, I wouldn't hesitate for one second getting one of her dogs and in fact would love to add a Zamp daughter to my pack in the not too distant future.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I didn't get the virus thing when looking at her site.

Very nice site, lots of info, I would buy from her if I were in the market for a showline


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people want you to answer the hard questions. did you title
your dogs? earning a SchH title is kids play, KKI rating, any old
GSD can earn that. i want to know will your dogs jump on the bed
with you to cuddle? will your dogs jump on the sofa with you?
will your dogs lick a childs face?



WestCoastGSD said:


> That's strange your antivirus went crazy, the site is a totally safe website, accessed all the time without issue. I wonder what made that happen.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

No issues with the site for me, nice and very informative.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry for the slow response, been quite busy the last few days. Regarding the virus stuff, I've scanned my site with three different website scanners and it is totally clean. So it may be something awry with the browser you are using or something may be up with your computer. I appreciate the feedback, I will continue to do these checks now that it's been brought to my attention. 

Regarding the way my dogs are titled, DaniFani, I do appreciate the way you wrote your posts, and I respect your choices in what you are looking for in a breeder. Do I title my own dogs myself, the answer is no, not at this time. Some of my dogs are imported and yes, already titled. The young dogs I've kept from those dogs are either sent to my two well respected trainers in Germany, or they are on their way soon.

I could give you every excuse in the book with regard to lack of good helpers, clubs, driving distance, time etc. And some of those things is why I do it this way, the truth is this works the best for me, I've been to my trainers in Germany, watched them train my dogs as well as their own, seen their records and scores etc. Also many well respected breeders that I personally know both here in the US and in Germany send their dogs to be trained by others all the time. So do I feel bad sending my dogs out for training? No, well yes, I feel bad they are missing out on some great couch time here at home LOL!! One of my trainers has one of the most impressive working showline breeding programs in the world, the Urbecke kennel, and I am proud to have them train my dogs for me. I call them a working showline kennel, because their dogs are equal to or better than a lot of working line dogs, top scores, BSZS bitework awards year after year from their club OG Hemer, and multiple SchH3, IPO3's for a lot of their dogs, even earning new titles as senior aged dogs. I do not need them to tell me if my dog has a good temperament or not as I am already well aware of the temperament before they ever leave to go to training, however I value their feedback and take everything into consideration in my breeding decisions. I do not have the time to train one let alone three dogs at once, it's just a fact of my life, training one dog for IPO is extremely time consuming as I'm sure you must know because I assume you train your own dogs. 

My focus here at home is on my dogs happiness, their health and the happiness of my clients with the dog they get from me, I am here for them from beginning to end. I do what I can to breed the healthiest dogs I can, with the best temperaments possible, all the while educating buyers, whether or not they get a puppy or dog from me is really okay, what is not okay though is for them to go on being uneducated and walking straight into the web of someone spinning lie after lie just to sell them a puppy. I try to refer out to breeders I respect, and when asked straightforward about a specific breeder I may not respect or be familiar with, I just tell the client to make sure they ask to see all the paperwork for whatever that breeder is claiming, whether that be hip and elbow certifications, DM test results or IPO titles.

So DaniFani, I hope that helps give you a little more understanding about me 

I really love preparing my dogs for the show ring and showing them, it is hard work, not as hard as IPO, but it ain't a piece of cake either. It also takes time, knowledge and dedication to take a dog to a high placing on the national level, which we have done with one of our home grown females, Malibu. She was SG7 at the 2011 North American Sieger Show out of 34 dogs, we were shocked and thrilled at the same time LOL. I've only been breeding for 7 years now, five at that time, and she was the first puppy I had ever held back to continue my breeding program with and send for IPO training, so I was pretty pleased. We were also thrilled to have her earn her IPO2 (passed IPO3 tracking and protection, but chunked away at her obedience score getting up from her long down and missing some more points after that, she just missed her IPO3 by three obedience points) She went on to earn her first V rating, a V8 at the 2012 North American Sieger Show only 12 days after she turned two. 



doggiedad said:


> people want you to answer the hard questions. did you title
> your dogs? earning a SchH title is kids play, KKI rating, any old
> GSD can earn that. i want to know will your dogs jump on the bed
> with you to cuddle? will your dogs jump on the sofa with you?
> will your dogs lick a childs face?


DoggieDad - To answer your question, yes, they do all those things . My dogs live among us as family, they do not live in kennels in my yard, they are in and out, drowning us in dog hair and love LOL. My six times ScHH3/IPO3 male, Zamp von der Urbecke, is one of the first to lick any kids face, kids can romp with him in the yard, take toys and balls straight out of his mouth and he is perfect, 100% trustworthy. Our dogs love to meet our clients and their families. Our puppies are born and raised in the house and supervised literally 24/7 the first week or two, never left alone until I'm confident they are safe from getting squashed and momma is really settled into her routine, and so far, that too is working. After that, I'd say they are supervised pretty much all day unless I run out for errands and no one else happens to be home, and then alone at night because sometime I have to get back into my own bed and off the couch or my back will never let me hear the end of it!! 

Thanks Larhage and all the others for the kind words (you to DaniFani). I look forward to meeting the OP tomorrow, then hopefully she will post her thoughts here after she sees it all in person


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

WestCoastGSD said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the slow response, been quite busy the last few days. Regarding the virus stuff, I've scanned my site with three different website scanners and it is totally clean. So it may be something awry with the browser you are using or something may be up with your computer. I appreciate the feedback, I will continue to do these checks now that it's been brought to my attention.
> 
> Regarding the way my dogs are titled, DaniFani, I do appreciate the way you wrote your posts, and I respect your choices in what you are looking for in a breeder. Do I title my own dogs myself, the answer is no, not at this time. Some of my dogs are imported and yes, already titled. The young dogs I've kept from those dogs are either sent to my two well respected trainers in Germany, or they are on their way soon.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!! My question after hearing that you don't title your dogs yourself, was going to be about the relationship you have with those that do title your dogs, if you have ever observed some of that training, and if/how you deal with feedback or maybe even criticisms from those training the dogs. Thanks so much for your answers and answers to questions not yet asked , if I ever have a friend in the market of a working showline breeder, you're def on my list of someone I'd tell them to talk to. Pleasure talking with you. 

Oh, and good for you for maintaining the showline standards while also attempting to keep the workability of the GSD....not many do that anymore.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

WestCoastGSD you are one of the many reasons why I chose Von Den Oher Tannen. Getting my boy in 11 days


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awesome, Nadia from Oher Tannen is just super, so excited for you, glad I could play even a small part in your decision


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

WestCoastGSD said:


> That is awesome, Nadia from Oher Tannen is just super, so excited for you, glad I could play even a small part in your decision


She's pretty awesome! Will post pics when I get him


----------



## mcsmom (Nov 7, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed my visit. There's so many things ppl look for regarding their breeder or dog of choice & it is really all up to the individual purchasing a dog. I, personally, am looking for a healthy dog & one that will become part of my family. I like having the strong pure bloodline but overall, I want a dog that is healthy as he can possibly be before he comes home. I feel confident that Barbie & her home will provide that for my soon-to-be dog. I love that the dogs are part of her family & not a puppy mill. I like their area to play & explore. I totally enjoyed my visit.

Thank you, Barbie, for taking a couple of hours out of your day to meet me. I can't wait to see the new additions as they arrive!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

